# Hi ladies, is this my girl?



## CB33

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/att...3&d=1507628722

Had my 12+4 scan today and a wriggly healthy baby appeared I am desperate for a little girl as I already have two gorgeous boys. 
What do you think?
Thanks xx


----------



## 3boys

It's not loading the pic x


----------



## CB33

3boys said:


> It's not loading the pic x

So annoyed, it keeps saying the file is too large :growlmad:


----------



## CB33

Got it! :happydance: what do you girls think? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 61


----------



## CB33

Here's another xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 47


----------



## 3boys

Aww sorry no nub imaged but congrats x


----------



## mummy2_1

Tht head looks girly too me
Gl


----------



## CB33

Find out tomorrow at my gender scan! So nervous now!! X


----------



## sevenofnine

Stalking &#128512;


----------



## CB33

SO the lady wants me back next to to def confirm gender as I'm just under the 16 weeks but said she was pretty confident to confirm girl today also &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471; kept coming back to the 3 lines and explained the nub! 
So happy! I'll attach a few pics x


----------



## CB33

My girly (hopefully, lol!) :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 32


----------



## CB33

&#128516;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## CB33

Another x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3658.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## CB33

Had my gender scan and it's a beautiful healthy baby girl. So happy &#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

Congrats! Glad you are getting your little girl!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

That's so awesome. Congrats.


----------



## love.peace

Congratulations xx


----------

